# Can't do situps.



## ChrisFromProvincefarm (3 Oct 2015)

I have a problem which needs sorting before BMQ. I'm physically fit, can run 6km and do a shit ton of push ups, but whenever I try doing any sit ups my tailbone crackles and it's painful.
Do you need to do a lot of sit ups in basic? What can I do about this? :soapbox:


----------



## mariomike (3 Oct 2015)

ChrisFromProvincefarm said:
			
		

> I'm physically fit, can run 6km and do a shit ton of push ups, but whenever I try doing any sit ups my tailbone crackles and it's painful.



You may find this discussion of interest,

Sit-ups & Back Pain  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/36063.0

Have you discussed this pain with your family doctor?

See also,
Sit-ups:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+situps&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=0RgQVujVD43d8gfogIaAAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+sit+ups+

There are discussions about sit-ups at BMQ in the above topics.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2015)

ChrisFromProvincefarm said:
			
		

> Do you need to do a lot of sit ups in basic? What can I do about this? :soapbox:



See a doctor. Things in your body shouldn't crack and be painful.


----------



## ChrisFromProvincefarm (3 Oct 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> See a doctor. Things in your body shouldn't crack and be painful.


It doesn't exactly crack. It just feels like I put all the pressure on my tailbone and lower back


----------



## mariomike (3 Oct 2015)

ChrisFromProvincefarm said:
			
		

> It doesn't exactly crack.



You said, "crackles".

I you want a medical opinion, best to contact a doctor.


----------



## ChrisFromProvincefarm (3 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find this discussion of interest,
> 
> Sit-ups & Back Pain
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/36063.0
> ...



Thank you for the links. My back isn't entirely the problem since I lift things on a daily basis and have no back pains. It only hurts specifically when I do sit-ups. Could it be my form?


----------



## ChrisFromProvincefarm (3 Oct 2015)

Fixed the problem. I was using bad form lifting my whole upper body without using my core (lifting head upwards before) :facepalm:


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Oct 2015)

Great job team - his back / form has been corrected - now we need to work on his flippant use of incorrect emoticons...

 :soapbox:       :deadhorse:      :cdnsalute:


----------



## ChrisFromProvincefarm (4 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You want a medical opinion, best to contact a doctor.



I did ask my doctor last time I had a check-up and all he told me was to stop doing sit-ups because they were bad.
He had difficulty walking from his office to the room I was in right accross his room (approx. 3.5ft)


----------

